# Whole body decals



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2020)

Wondering about that. For people like me is there something as a decal that covers lets say the whole wing and or fusulage. So yoy can have the plane in dress you want but with out the painting.


----------



## rochie (Feb 23, 2020)

the Academy 1/48 Bf109E-3 "Heinz Bär" has decals for the cammo colours, not sure how they will work though, will be painting mine !


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2020)

The kind of decals can be found in a couple of WW1 kits by Eduard also the Techmod offers the such sets. I mean the Lozenge. So the kind of dress is known. Undoubtedly using of a such one makes colouring models easier. But actually it is not too easy to apply the decals on the model. It requires more of patience and accuracy at that. It should be mentioned that many modellers have a trouble with applying of the large decal markings because of the decal thickness and the ability of cracking. Also there is the problem with moving to the proper location when applied/set incorrectly. As a result the painting is still the easiest and quicker way of model dressing. Of course in the general way.


----------



## Drifter (Feb 28, 2020)

HGW have some in 1/48 for Japanese cammo patterns.


----------

